# Questions about Oinktoberfest



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

OK for those of you that have been to Oinktoberfest I have a couple of questions:

a) is Dessert open plate or does the dessert need to be turned into a 9x9 styro? 

b) how many portions for the Dessert category?

c) is the beans category open plate? or do they provide containers for the beans? 

d) are all of the meats and dessert and beans done as turn ins all in the same day (Saturday) ?


Any answers you can all help provide would be appreciated.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2007)

a. Dessert is open
b. 6
c. I'm guessing they will provide a container..I'll check and let you know
d All turn in are done on Sat....
e. Chilli Cook off and Back yard is Sunday


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you Witt. 

Appreciate the answers.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll double check on Monday....
Get your app in..it's filling up quick


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats what I hear. 

ugh decisions decisions....


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok guys & gals

We are good to go ! Off to our first KCBS comp. 


Talked to the team, talked to the hubby,

We are good to go!

Sending in the application tomorrow morning.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

That's exciting!  Congrats!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool we will see you there...just make sure you look..there are some differences between the Canadian rules and the KCBS rules...


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup I have been reading over the rules for sure. 

You all can use much more green in the turn in boxes than we can and the turn in times are much tighter. It should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Yup I have been reading over the rules for sure.
> 
> You all can use much more green in the turn in boxes than we can and the turn in times are much tighter. It should be interesting to say the least.


Turn in times and the type of green that is allowed...for the dessert categrory the garnish is anything goes


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

So Diva, you are going?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

yes!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 15, 2007)

Glad to see you there Diva!

I was just thinking with all the cooking talent from the forum at the contest, we should definitely pool our resources and have a nice dinner that evening with each team cooking a different course.  I think in the end we'd have a real nice dinner with minimal effort since we'd only be cooking one course.  And we can defintely provide variety with the beverages as well.

Anyone else in?  Lot's of time to coordinate.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

When is it?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 15, 2007)

Last weekend in September (September 28-30).


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Glad to see you there Diva!
> 
> I was just thinking with all the cooking talent from the forum at the contest, we should definitely pool our resources and have a nice dinner that evening with each team cooking a different course.  I think in the end we'd have a real nice dinner with minimal effort since we'd only be cooking one course.  And we can defintely provide variety with the beverages as well.
> 
> Anyone else in?  Lot's of time to coordinate.



Whichever evening Friday night or Saturday we would be in to this for sure. 

We have done potlucks before with teams and it is always nice. 

Team Diva Q would be more than happy to do dessert.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg, why don't you plan it and ride over with me Friday? Come on PUNK!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg, why don't you plan it and ride over with me Friday? Come on PUNK!!!!



I can't go for both days...no one to watch the kids while the employed member of the house works (not me).  Perhaps I can put something together for a day trip on Saturday with my neighbor...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, first he gets off the porch and goes to a concert and now he is thinking about making the trip to the OINK.  Come hell or high water I will be there to see that.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg, why don't you plan it and ride over with me Friday? Come on PUNK!!!!



I was planning on picking you up on Friday AM in my truck.  Why take two vehicles?  It's Klose to being on the way. Straight up 90.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2007)

THat's fine with me!


----------

